
What Is the Difference Between Vibrato and Tremolo Effects? - timmartine
These 2 different effects are probably the most confused effects with musicians and manufactures alike. What effects do is vary the outputted sound in some fashion, as for example the over-drive pedal which is excessively used in heavy metal bands. These effects both operate with the modulation or by changing the modulation of the sound waves. Sounds waves can be altered by natural means, or by a musicians technique or by using electronic devices to digitally distort and&#x2F;or enhance the sound.
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.nextbigwhat.com
======
KGIII
I am unsure what you want. But I can clear up your question.

On an electric guitar, and some acoustics, you will see a bar that they.call
the whammy bar. This is often a tremolo bar by name. The truth of it is it is
a vibratto bar

Vibrato modifies music by changing the pitch.It bends wires.

For reasons unknown, tremolo adjust by moving the volume. The real tremolo is
inside your amp or in a pedal.

Where the confusion came from is still unknown. But, your tremolo is probably
in an amp or pedal. Vibrato is by the bar they sometimes call a whammy bar.

